# Hello from the Colorado Mountains



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Know of any good places to go Elk hunting?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome Em.....enjoy the website...


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Any public land in the Sangre de Cristo's! I just watched a mule deer buck pass by outside my window!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

EmBee said:


> Any public land in the Sangre de Cristo's! I just watched a mule deer buck pass by outside my window!


I'm sure there is!!!


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Fury!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MB!


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

EmBee said:


> Sangre de Cristo's


Are vey beautiful mountains!!!! There are few beeks up there.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks SpecialK!

bhfury, Yes, Sangres have ten 14er's & too many to count 13er's!
How do you get the nice quotation box around a post you are answering?


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Welcome! Wet Mt Valley? Sure looked nice from the crest of the range, I lived over by Crestone and would hike up to peek over, now and then.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

EmBee said:


> How do you get the nice quotation box around a post you are answering?


Use the "reply with quote" button when you reply. Then you can edit out what you want to take out of the quote and leave in only what you want.


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

willyC said:


> Welcome! Wet Mt Valley? Sure looked nice from the crest of the range, I lived over by Crestone and would hike up to peek over, now and then.


Wet Mts. I look across the valley at the Sangres. Were there too many people living around Crestone to get you to move to Wyoming? Just kidding.


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

bhfury said:


> Use the "reply with quote" .


Thanks bh!


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

willyC, were you a beek when you lived by Crestone? If so, where did you get bees from? I'm still looking for a source for next spring. Thinking of ordering from BeeWeaver in TX. No luck emailing Colorado beeks, but that may be due to time of year. I just don't want to wait too long & miss out.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

EmBee said:


> Wet Mts. I look across the valley at the Sangres. Were there too many people living around Crestone to get you to move to Wyoming? Just kidding.


Chasing a girl and yes too many people but I avoided them while working as a ranch hand.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

EmBee said:


> willyC, were you a beek when you lived by Crestone? If so, where did you get bees from? I'm still looking for a source for next spring. Thinking of ordering from BeeWeaver in TX. No luck emailing Colorado beeks, but that may be due to time of year. I just don't want to wait too long & miss out.


Look into <http://ziaqueenbees.com/> p or Apis Hives in Grand junction, they deliver to the denver area. I got 2 nucs from Apis and have been very happy with them, also picked up 3 nucs for a 
friend and they are doing great as well.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from San Francisco. I shot my first mule deer near Rifle Colorado.


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

willyC said:


> Chasing a girl and yes too many people but I avoided them while working as a ranch hand.


That's as good a reason as any


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

willyc said:


> look into <http://ziaqueenbees.com/> p or apis hives in grand junction, they deliver to the denver area. I got 2 nucs from apis and have been very happy with them, also picked up 3 nucs for a
> friend and they are doing great as well.


thanks!


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> Welcome from San Francisco. I shot my first mule deer near Rifle Colorado.


Very good!
Like your website. I didn't know so many swarms perish their first winter! Thanks for your work with bees.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

welcome

gj west slope


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome, sounds like I will see you at the next PPBA meeting


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem with the "one of each" experiment is, first, colonies vary more from colony to colony than from equipment to equipment. Second, since your comb won't be interchangeable you won't have the resources to deal with problems. The most common is that you have a suspected queenlessness or laying worker issue and the solution is to give them some open brood. Except your open brood is on a warre' and you need it in the top bar hive or vise versa. Or you're moving into winter and one is short on stores and one has plenty. You can't just give some stores to the one in need because it's a different size frame/comb/bar.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#uniformframesize


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the excellent info. I have read your website & posts, & highly respect & appreciate your opinion. As I do more research, I have realized exactly what you have stated. I also wonder if I'm unrealistic, wanting my bees to build comb from scratch each year when I live in a 4 month growing season (zone 4). I know I'll have to watch their stores carefully & I'm thinking that providing them with frames & foundation will make success more likely.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You do tend towards short hard flows in high altitudes. But I think the issue of drawing comb every year is overrated. The cost of an extractor is high not to mention storing it...

Why not frames and foundationless? At least you'll get natural sized cells. You can still extract if you like.


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> ...I think the issue of drawing comb every year is overrated.
> 
> Why not frames and foundationless? At least you'll get natural sized cells. You can still extract if you like.


I do like the idea of smaller, natural-sized cells. I will try frames w/o foundation & see how it works with a short season. Thanks again for taking time to help a novice. I highly value your experience & success with bees.


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. I was at their March 3-4 Bee School.


----------

